
A sensing system to constantly track the performance of workers - chriskanan
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/29/researchers-developed-a-sensing-system-to-constantly-track-the-performance-of-workers/
======
oldandtired
Well, shall the consequence be an uptick in staff churn?

